

What’s He Really Like? Check the Lulu App - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/21/fashion/social-networking-App-allows-women-to-rate-men.html

======
a5seo
Been done. Sued (wrongly imho) out of existence.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DontDateHimGirl.com](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DontDateHimGirl.com)

Lulu's innovations appears to 1) using Facebook identity, 2) restricting it to
women-only, 3) collecting ratings rather than long-form reviews (ratings are
easier to defend as protected opinion speech), 4) collecting reviews from non
romantic partners, and 5) branding/positioning away from being a cheater
database.

Obviously there are many problems to keep a service like this high quality,
but it's an interesting use of the social graph.

------
malandrew
The problem with any such rating system is one of intra-operator error. My
five might be your ten and my ten might be your five.

The most valuable information is the long-form review, which would get them
sued out of existence. Stars and ratings are worthless.

If this ever takes hold, I want to see an app that discovers if someone you
are about to go on a date with posts reviews on such a site. It would be
ironic if this app caused the women who use it to get less dates because
they've been identified as a ratist.

------
jared314
> “It’s just this gratifying thing that you know you can do,” she said. “You
> have no control of whether a guy is great or a jerk and at the end of the
> experience, even if no one reads it, you feel like you have gotten back at
> the guy. You have taken a bit of control."

I'm not sure how this is going to end well for anyone.

Previous Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5524674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5524674)
(7 months ago)

